# Group order of Hikari Crab Cuisine



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone interested in doing a group order of this let me know.

-Pedro


----------



## May (Aug 12, 2004)

I would like to order some with you, if you have not already ordered.

May


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

It seems that you are the only one interested. If you go to the meeting on Saturday, I will be able to give you a pack of it for what I paid $2.00

Pedro


----------

